# Johnny Stewart 512 Predator Caller



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a link to a like new Johnny Stewart 512 Predator caller and 19 cassette tapes I am selling on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110621037070&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Thanks, ET


----------

